

CSS Playing Cards - SoulMan
http://selfthinker.github.io/CSS-Playing-Cards

======
Youpinadi
Check also:
[https://github.com/Youpinadi/cards](https://github.com/Youpinadi/cards)

------
yannis
These are great. I was looking for such a set to illustrate sorting algorithms
for a pet project of mine.

